# I Just Got "The Silmarillion"!



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 19, 2017)

I just got _The Silmarillion! 
_
I am so happy! 

It was either this or _Beren and Luthien, _which as hardcover is in American $30.00!! 

Time for the most heroic yet depressing reading of my life!

_Namarie!

CL_


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 23, 2017)

Good luck!! It is much denser than its size suggests! 
It's definitely sad at parts, but it's so beautiful that I find it to be uplifting overall instead of depressing

Even though it's hard to decide because of how interwoven it is with the rest of Tolkien's mythology, The Silmarillion is my favorite book ever still! I read it in highschool and was not super impressed but OH MY has it grown on me. It's SO COOL to read it and be familiar with it and then read things like Children of Hurin and the complete stories in Unfinished Tales! I find myself being continually amazed at how detailed and exact Tolkien's world is.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 23, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Good luck!! It is much denser than its size suggests!
> It's definitely sad at parts, but it's so beautiful that I find it to be uplifting overall instead of depressing


It is truly a lovely read. It's such a rich and vibrant mythology that it almost feels real! You get sucked in and never let out! (I don't want to be!)

CL


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm excited to get the Beren and Luthien book!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 23, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Even though it's hard to decide because of how interwoven it is with the rest of Tolkien's mythology, The Silmarillion is my favorite book ever still! I read it in highschool and was not super impressed but OH MY has it grown on me. It's SO COOL to read it and be familiar with it and then read things like Children of Hurin and the complete stories in Unfinished Tales and the Histories! I find myself being continually amazed at how detailed and exact Tolkien's world is


I KNOW! I am so glad I have been able to experience all these earth-shattering events in Arda with every character!

I am too! Too bad in America, it's $30.00! It's hardback though, so, when I have enough dough, I'll bite.



CL

I am currently on Chapter 14: _Of Beleriand and its Realms _in the Quenta Silmarillion. 

It's all so exciting!

CL


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 23, 2017)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> It is truly a lovely read. It's such a rich and vibrant mythology that it almost feels real! You get sucked in and never let out! (I don't want to be!)
> 
> CL



After you finish, I wanna hear what your favorite parts are!



CirdanLinweilin said:


> I am currently on Chapter 14: _Of Beleriand and its Realms _in the Quenta Silmarillion.
> 
> It's all so exciting!
> 
> CL



Haha that is the INFAMOUS chapter 

The NAME : PLOT ratio is high with this one!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 23, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Haha that is the INFAMOUS chapter
> 
> The NAME : PLOT ratio is high with this one!



hahah, I shall take your word for it, good sir. 

CL


----------



## Rilien (Jun 28, 2017)

The first time I read the Silmarillion, I kept a book mark at the back where all the family trees were printed.


----------



## Phuc Do (Jul 19, 2017)

You are in for a treat


----------



## basti255 (Aug 9, 2017)

The Silmarillion is my favorite and I'm not able to explain why. It's really something special.


----------



## Margaret Shirley (Sep 16, 2017)

I just got The Silmarillion too!


----------



## Andy* (Sep 16, 2017)

I have enjoyed reading and re-reading The Silmarillion.
For me it helps create a backdrop or fill in some for the blanks as it were , for The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings.
While reading The Silmarillion , I have found that keeping my copy of The Atlas of Middle Earth is handy to help keep stories , places and people in line.
Andy


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 16, 2017)

I am now on "Of Túrin Turambar".

I'm kind of keeping it off because I know it's going to be tragic as hell.



CL


----------



## Elthir (Sep 16, 2017)

I pre-ordered mine and got it 40 years ago!

Hmm, now that I write it out loud that seems longer than I expected. Anyway, I wish I knew the point of this post... so you're not alone!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 16, 2017)

Galin said:


> I pre-ordered mine and got it 40 years ago!
> 
> Hmm, now that I write it out loud that seems longer than I expected. Anyway, I wish I knew the point of this post... so you're not alone!



I just started reading Tolkien seriously, LAST YEAR! I feel very late in the game!

Anyway, I'm glad The Tolkien Forum is welcoming and considerate to us young bucks and does. I feel very welcome here.



CL


----------



## Elthir (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcoming Youngbucks, Brandybucks and Oldbucks!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 16, 2017)

Galin said:


> Welcoming Youngbucks, Brandybucks and Oldbucks!



Nice. 

And thank you.

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 16, 2017)

I read the Silmarillion when I was 13 years old . At first, I didn't enjoyed it much and was surprised at such a huge world Tolkien had created. At the middle of the book, I started to feel its beauty and my connection to Tolkien's world after which I reread it again several times.
The feeling that Tolkien gives in his texts is so real!!


----------

